# how to hammerite



## The Vice Squad (13 Mar 2013)

Not really butchering metal, more trying to fix it.

Complete DIY newbie, so please be nice!

I have 2 benches at our little school that I need to refurbish. They're not really too bad, just flaky paint and a little bit of rust. My question is, do I just wire brush off the flaky bits and hammerite over the top, or do I need to spend a lot longer prepping the metal and removing old paint?

I did warn you I'm new to this, so apologies for the (probably) really obvious question, it's not easy being blonde!! #-o


----------



## marcros (13 Mar 2013)

just remove the flaky paint and go for it I believe. The rust gives the paint a good key, and the paint seals it from the air so that it cannot get any worse IIRC.


----------



## The Vice Squad (13 Mar 2013)

brilliant thank you, nice to hear the easy way is the right way for a change!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Mar 2013)

Warming the Hammerite up first will make your job easier.


----------



## The Vice Squad (13 Mar 2013)

That's a handy tip, thanks especially as I will be outside on Saturday doing it and the weather is not being too kind at the moment! :shock:


----------



## Racers (13 Mar 2013)

Hi, 

Keep stirring it as well or you will use up all the hammered finish.

2 coats are best try to get them on not to thick as runs can be a problem.


Pete


----------



## MARK.B. (13 Mar 2013)

It would be a good idea to give the whole top a quick rubdown to give a key for the new paint and dont forget to wipe away the dust


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (16 Mar 2013)

2 coats wet on wet (tacky), otherwise the second coat can melt the unset first coat, causing it to crackle.


----------

